
Emacs beat vi in the Editor Wars - mraza007
http://trevorjim.com/how-emacs-beat-vi-in-the-editor-wars/
======
onecommentman
Just before the heat death of the universe, the last detectable message from
the last computing structure dissolving into an entropic goo will be "emacs
rules vi drools". There is something oddly comforting in that fact for those
of us of a certain age...

------
jimmyvalmer
Even with tongue firmly in cheek, the argument that browsers' casual adoption
of emacs bindings signalling victory over vim (as if non-modal browsers had a
choice) is meritless.

